# Glosso "Hill Rug" BioCube



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

I recently moved and had to tear down my old setup. I was focusing on growing HC for the first time using DIY CO2 and the results were fantastic. Here's an SLR picture of it in its climax about a year ago.










This time I've decided to focus on growing a carpet of *Glosso* using my new Pressurized setup on a timer. After looking for a while *neven*, here on the forums, offered to give me some of his healthy Glosso so I could get started. Thanks neven! Ok so here we go...

=============================================
*Setup*
Oceanic 14gal BioCube
2x 24w 10,000 Coralifes, 10 hour timer
5lb CO2 bottle with Regulator, on 1 hour before lights, off 1 hour before lights off
CO2 Drop Checker in the mail...
3 parts Florabase, 1 part white sand

*Ferts*
Flourish
Flourish Iron
Flourish Potassium

Water Changes 1/2 tank weekly

Shrimp and some small fish to be added later
============================================
These photos were taken with my iPhone so the quality is no where near the one above.

My inspiration for this tank is loosely based on an Amano tank entitled *Hill Rug* which focuses on the growing power of Glossostigma Elatinoides.









BioCube









BioCube getting ready for a new aquascape









CO2 Setup









Bag of Glosso trimmings from neven









Glosso separated & getting ready for transplanting









Close of up healthy Glosso. Lots of nice roots.









Wood that will form part of my "Hill"









Newly aquascaped and planted glosso. I've positioned the wood to act as a Hill support for the substrate









The impression of the "Hill" is more pronounced from this side









And the left side









And finally looking down on the layout. From here you get a better sense for the size of the tank









That's all for now. I'll will post updates as the Glosso starts to show growth.

Thanks
GGG


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wicked looks awesome


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

This will be fun to see as it fills in! I remember the previous incarnation of your tank and was sorry to hear it had to come down - it is what I have always wished MY BioCube could look like (but never will)..!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great journal! i'll really be following this, seems neat


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

nice start up! About time more people embraced the Glosso, everywhere you go its, HC HC and more HC


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking start! Your HC setup looked great too man.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

what a shame to tear the old one apart! but we all get restless.. i hope this one turns out just as magnificent!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Great start
That will look awesome when it fills in


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

After weighing my options I decided to sell my BioCube and upgrade to something larger for our living room. The glosso has found a new home though. New tank journal incoming.

BioCube is posted in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad man. Be sure to post your next scaping escapades up here in the tank journals section.


----------

